# Trans, Brake fluid, Rear End



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I'd like to change the transmission fluid in my M6, change the differential fluid and flush/change the brake fluid. I don't have any specialized car tools, just the regular sockets/wrenches etc.

1. Is this something I can do myself at home?
2. Are there any special tools I need?
3. Any tips?


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I bought the Royal Purple oil and had a express lube change it for me rather quickly. $18.00 for oil (stupid skip slate charge), $10 for tranny and $20 for diff. Major difference! Cost of all oil and filter was $130.00...OUCH!! But worth it.


----------



## sable (Feb 16, 2006)

You can do it but you most likely want at least one other person to help with the brakes. Somebody to pump them while the other person drains each caliper and refills the reservoir with fluid. Won't be a quick job.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------



## SgtGeek (Apr 30, 2005)

Best $70 bucks I ever spent. We'll except for that BJ in Hong Kong.....
http://www.jegs.com/webapp/wcs/stor...atalogId=10002&storeId=10001&categoryId=27991


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

Not sure of the bolt patterns or sizing for the fill and drain plugs on the GTO for the diff and tranny. On my Corvette, they are some weird sizes. For example, the diff fill plug is a 10 mm hex allen bolt head. Not something I had in my tool box first time around. I suggest that if you do this yourself, you ensure you can get off the fill plug before you open the drain plug. You don't want to find yourself in your driveway with no fluid in the tranny and no tool in the toolbox to open the fill plug...  

You'll also need something like this to pump the fluid up into the diff and tranny: AMSOIL Hand Pump
:cheers


----------

